# Buying a 7 Eleven



## tabbi

Hello
I am want to buy a 7 Eleven store and i have about 100,000 in Cash but when i looked up the 7 Eleven's web site, it was saying that you should have atleast 300,000 down payment.Can someone plz explain to me that how it works?
THANX


----------



## Wanderer

tabbi said:


> Hello
> I am want to buy a 7 Eleven store and i have about 100,000 in Cash but when i looked up the 7 Eleven's web site, it was saying that you should have atleast 300,000 down payment.Can someone plz explain to me that how it works?
> THANX


I'd think you may find that 711s are something of a franchise store arrangement ánd though the parent company will likely have some involvement in ownership transfer of stores and may in fact keep a register of ones on the market, I suppose other than a new store being established for which the company will have a basic price, when buying a new one it'll be the sellers/buyers market that'll determine pricing and you may find that the parent company could be able to offer/support financing and they'll have their minimum requirement as you have found stated.


----------



## Henry_Jakson

7 Eleven is one of the world's leading convenience store chains with thousands of stores in the many countries. A famous brand name, good market research and advertising makes 7 Eleven a good franchise to consider. 

Franchisees sign contracts with the company to split 50% of the profits. The company pays for store equipment, sales banners, equipment maintenance, and many other things. Franchisees pay wages, certain in-store expenses, and are responsible for shortage -- losses due to shop lifting or employee theft.

Franchise contracts usually require 7 Eleven store to operate 24 hours a day, 7 days a week. 

The 7 Eleven company provides some flexibility to the owner on how he runs his store, but there are some hard and fast rules. Owners may purchase most of their inventory from 7 Eleven or use other suppliers.


----------



## jparker2011

tabbi said:


> Hello
> I am want to buy a 7 Eleven store and i have about 100,000 in Cash but when i looked up the 7 Eleven's web site, it was saying that you should have atleast 300,000 down payment.Can someone plz explain to me that how it works?
> THANX


I this case my advice is to pay the 100.000 and for the rest to make a loan. & eleven is a very known brand you will get the money to pay the investment pretty fast.


----------



## annalee_ledda

*I was wondering if you will be interested in buying real estate properties*

Hi,

I was wondering if you will be interested in buying real estate properties here in Melbourne, Australia. I can apply for a loan then you can top it up. We can then share the profits once we sell the property.

I own an education consulting business here in Melbourne City.

Let me know if I can be of help.

Thanks,
Anna


----------



## Barbaragabogrecan

Most franchisees get money from friends and family … you can also try to make a deal with the outgoing franchisee to “carry a note” for 3-5 years. Initial Cash Payment – The Franchisee makes a one-time cash payment in an amount equal to the cost of the store’s initial inventory, supplies, business licenses, permits, bonds and cash register fund. As with the Franchise Fee, the amount of this cash payment may vary significantly depending on the area. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## pencilpusher

Great Thread...

a seven eleven store is an amazing opportunity, to start you need a high traffic location. anything else I think 7/11 got it covered. nice customer following also, one more thing about the cost... advertising, you really pay for those things

cheers

Sell Your House Privately | Know more About Us | Improved Ways to Sell Your House


----------



## LightLED

Sounds like a good setup you have there. But doesn't 7 11 require prospective franchise owners to conduct feasibility studies before they can even think of opening up a new store?


----------



## mason82

LightLED said:


> Sounds like a good setup you have there. But doesn't 7 11 require prospective franchise owners to conduct feasibility studies before they can even think of opening up a new store?


talk to a franchise broker or business broker - they should be able to explain everything.


----------



## mason82

I would think you will need at least 300k - probably more


----------



## pencilpusher

Yep think so too... a big investment for something that has a good following...
Seven Eleven has a big market that is already a go... Location is a primary concern for this venture.

cheers mates...happy weekend


----------

